# Where do get cage pans, or how to make one???



## alyssars1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I need a pan to put under my home made rabbit hutch, becuase the one i made does not work right :/ it needs rims, i told my dad this before we made it, but he didnt listen to me lol.
the tray needs to be 24"wide and 36"long and the rims need to be 1 inch high to fit my cage right. any ideas how to make one?? or do you know of any place that sells them this size?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 8, 2011)

Try www.pointerhill.com. They custom make trays and also sell pre-made trays in many sizes.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 8, 2011)

I know some people use cardboard, it's not just regular cardboard though I can't think of the name of it, but you can get big sheets of it and then just cut or fold or tape it to the size you need. Sorry I can't think of the name of it. I do know that one side is kinda shiny and smooth to where you can actually just wipe it down when it's dirty, one pet store in my area who has their rabbits in a exercise pen uses that for the floor and around the sides, they told me they just sweep it out and wipe it down every day.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 8, 2011)

Bailey's mom,

I think you mean a product called "corro-plast" which is like cardboard but made from plastic. I think if you call a sign maker they may be able to sell you some. It seems like all the little political campaign yard signs seem to be made out of that stuff.

24 x 36 can be hard to handle, I would suggest making two smaller trays at 24 x 18, it would be easier to handle and less likely to buckle with poop in it.

One more trick is to use a plastic dust pan to scoop the poop out of the tray and put into a bucket for easy removal to the garden or compost heap. Then you can take the empty tray outside for a quick spray with the hose. 

Or put plastic bag in the bucket first and you can make up little bags of rabbit poop to give to your gardening friends.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 10, 2011)

yep rabbitgeek that is what it was called, thank you.


----------



## Dulmit (Apr 11, 2011)

Look in Home Depot / Lowes. They sell a tray for going under washing machines which I think is about 36" x 36" they are about $20 and have a 3-4" rim.


----------

